# Peanut Butter And Carob Frozen Dog Treat Recipe



## PetGuide.com

When that summer sun starts beating down on you and your doggy, you want a way to cool down… deliciously. And why not join your dog for a yummy treat? Dogs and their humans can nom nom nom on this Peanut Butter and Carob Frozen Dog Treat Recipe. In fact, I ate just as many of these as Oscar did – that’s how good they are! Try them for yourself and you’ll be addicted. Quick, easy and tasty – you can’t beat that combination!






Peanut Butter And Carob Frozen Dog Treat Recipe
Makes about 40 treats

Ingredients:

2 cups plain yogurt

1 cup natural peanut butter

1/2 cup carob chips

Directions:

Mix yogurt and peanut butter together. Combine until smooth.
Melt carob chips gradually microwave using a microwave safe bowl. Stir after every 15-30 seconds. You can also melt on the oven using a small saucepan. Melt until gooey or melted.
Pour the melted/gooey carob into the mixture. Stir until combined.
Spoon mixture in ice cube trays or molds. Place in freezer and leave overnight.
Serve to your pups – and enjoy one too! They’re yummy for dogs and people.

I had some problems melting the carob chips – it turned out to be more gooey then it did liquid. But Oscar and I didn’t mind. As long as the carob doesn’t burn, it will work well in this recipe.

~Petguide.com


----------

